# Baking Soda Safe for Rats?



## Kif_Kroaker (Oct 25, 2012)

Would it be ok to sprinkle baking soda in my rats bedding to help absorb odors? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, that's fine. Have you used this bedding before? Only if you often see you rats grazing/chewing on the bedding it may be a concern.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Baking soda is used for some home made rat poisons. I really advise against using it for your rats bedding seeing as they taste everything it just doesn't seem like a good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmmm^^^Better safe than sorry. I use it all the time when I clean cages.


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

If you want the baking soda to absorb the smell, have it in an open container next to the cage (not within grabbing abilities of your rats). It tends to help a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kif_Kroaker (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay thanks a lot guys, i wont put any baking soda directly in the cage just in case.

Romy Rose, that idea occurred to me as well. Have you ever tried putting a jar of baking soda inside the cage with small wholes punched in the top? It seems like that would be a bit more effective.

Dennis


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Dennis, I haven't tried that because my girls especially would find a way to eat it haha. They are little rascals! I just cleans their cage everyday and replace their hammocks every four days (I have about four hammocks that I rotate to wash, which helps a lot).


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

